# SS.org Downtime Today??



## IbanezDaemon (Feb 17, 2016)

Site down for me today 17th Feb 2016 for a good few hours.

Anyone else experience this??


----------



## mr coffee (Feb 17, 2016)

Yup.

-m


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 17, 2016)

Yes, I was at the pub drinking wanting GAS....Sadly GAS could not be achieved.





But seriously, yeah it happened and it happens randomly, but it's working now!


----------



## Aymara (Feb 18, 2016)

I tested SSO with availability services and it was down the last days several times for everyone around the world.

Does SSO have server issues?


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 18, 2016)

Yup, went down multiple times today and yesterday. Same for MarshallForums so I'm guessing it's a host related thing?


----------



## Blytheryn (Feb 18, 2016)

Went down for me earlier today. My life felt hollow and meaningless for like two hours.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Feb 18, 2016)

At first I thought it might be my computer until I realized that the only dirty images I view are on SSO.


----------



## pondman (Feb 18, 2016)

Its been up and down like a tarts knickers for the last 2 days.


----------



## pondman (Feb 18, 2016)

Blytheryn said:


> Went down for me earlier today. My life felt hollow and meaningless for like two hours.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Feb 18, 2016)

She never goes down on me


----------



## Aymara (Feb 18, 2016)

Same problem on My Les Paul, so the whole guitar network seems to be affected.


----------



## jwade (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm unable to load the website while using Safari on my iphone, but on a PC it seems to load fine, albeit a bit slowly. This is an ongoing thing the past 2-3 days for me.


----------



## pondman (Feb 19, 2016)

If i manage to get on here it closes down after 20 secs. Anyone else have the same problem ?


----------



## technomancer (Feb 19, 2016)

The site has been up and down for the last few days, no idea what's going on.


----------



## pondman (Feb 20, 2016)

technomancer said:


> The site has been up and down for the last few days, no idea what's going on.



Its working perfectly over this way now


----------



## Aymara (Feb 20, 2016)

pondman said:


> Its working perfectly over this way now



Yeah, it did that too the last days for a few hours a day 

Time will tell, if it's solved now.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Feb 20, 2016)

Blytheryn said:


> Went down for me earlier today. My life felt hollow and meaningless for like two hours.



Me too, but it's all good now.


----------



## Blytheryn (Feb 20, 2016)

Rachmaninoff said:


> Me too, but it's all good now.



I feel warm inside again...


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Feb 20, 2016)

Appears that I can again cuddle with my girl on the sofa because I WANT to... not because I HAVE to.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 21, 2016)

Is it over? Can I browse again?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 21, 2016)

It's hit or miss for me right now.


----------



## electriceye (Feb 21, 2016)

It's an ongoing DDoS attack. The admins posted about it the other day.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 21, 2016)

I wonder who got banned to start this.


----------



## Jake (Feb 21, 2016)

Well after a few days it's back for me 


I was starting to get super bored.


----------



## Aymara (Feb 21, 2016)

kevdes93 said:


> Is it over?



SSO was down the whole day and now it's very slow, so I guess the answer is NO.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 21, 2016)

Happened again.


----------



## TGOD (Feb 21, 2016)

It's been up for me for a while, going a little slow if anything. Still concerned with what happened.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 21, 2016)

It's been up and down for me certainly. It was down just earlier today.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## asher (Feb 22, 2016)

electriceye said:


> It's an ongoing DDoS attack. The admins posted about it the other day.



Where?


----------



## Sumsar (Feb 22, 2016)

Here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/307578-ddos-attack-targeting-ss-org.html


----------



## asher (Feb 22, 2016)

Sumsar said:


> Here:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/307578-ddos-attack-targeting-ss-org.html



No idea how I missed that, thanks!


----------

